# Another Pie and Bread day



## sandyut (Nov 11, 2021)

Kalamata SD and SD pepperoni onion and mushroom pie.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 11, 2021)

Whew! That looks so good! Man I envy you guys with the bread skills! That pie looks perfect too!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 11, 2021)

Yum and Yummer .


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 11, 2021)

Man i'd be in carb heaven with both of those.
Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 11, 2021)

Looks excellant


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 11, 2021)

Man I am so jealous. Today was supposed to be my day for putting together my first SD loaves.
For some reason my starter stopped doing anything after feeding yesterday.
No rise, no bubbles, no nothing. I'm totally baffled and back to square 1.
I would love to see your recipe for the pizza dough.....


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 11, 2021)

Oh my Dave!!!  Both those look incredible.  Is that olive SD?  Would love to see the Crumb.    I might need that recipe.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 11, 2021)

Wow! Beautiful boule and perfect pie!


----------



## sandyut (Nov 11, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I would love to see your recipe for the pizza dough.....


I use my standard sourdough recipe and process, just half all the ingredients.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 11, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I might need that recipe.


Base bread recipe is this, pizza is half of everything and no banneton, just reform into a ball and in a Tupperware in the refer.

I'll post the olive secret in a separate thread so everyone can see it, But I use 1 cup of olives.


----------

